# Cannot get chcon to work.

## dE_logics

I'm trying this out on reiserfs. CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is set.

```
chcon -u test security_context_file 

chcon: failed to get security context of 'security_context_file': Operation not supported
```

SELinux is turned off as of the current time (I don't know how to enable it anyway, it doesn't matter for now).

----------

## dE_logics

In the mean time setfattr works suggesting the FS is ok.

```
setfattr -n security.selinux -v test security_context_file

getfattr -n security.selinux security_context_file 

# file: security_context_file

security.selinux="test"

setfattr -x security.selinux security_context_file

getfattr -n security.selinux security_context_file 

security_context_file: security.selinux: No such attribute
```

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, got it. Coreutils was not build with selinux.

----------

